# Fluidmaster Ballcock and Korky Ballcock



## TheMaster

Check this fluidmaster thats coming in some american standard toilets. Aren't they cute!!!!
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/fluidmaster.jpg


----------



## Redwood

I guess Mexican Standard is too cheap to spring for a Fluidmaster 400A...:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster

Some of the mexican standard toilets have the 400 in them....but not these crappy crappers.:laughing:


----------



## Tankless

I started using korky's a few months ago. A bit quiter and faster fills. Internal float - made in USA - same price.....I like them









http://korky.com/FillValve528.html


----------



## nhmaster3015

Imagine that, More Plastic CRAP :thumbsup:


----------



## pauliplumber

Tankless said:


> I started using korky's a few months ago. A bit quiter and faster fills. Internal float - made in USA - same price.....I like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://korky.com/FillValve528.html


Hmmm made in USA. Have to try one of these. I take it the water level can be easily adjusted once installed ?


----------



## Ron

The korky fill valve looks just like the hunter fill valve, remeber them? when they hit the market, they were problematic from the start, replaced allot of them, I won't use the korky brand fill valve.


----------



## TheMaster

Ron The Plumber said:


> The korky fill valve looks just like the hunter fill valve, remeber them? when they hit the market, they were problematic from the start, replaced allot of them, I won't use the korky brand fill valve.


 The Korky is ok...I dont have a big problem with them other than they cost more and the water level is harder to adjust of you use the clip that locks it into place after your finished with the adjustment. They make two different fill rates.....the blue top korky's bowl refill rate is 20% or so higher than the white top one. Some of the toto's come from the fctory with them.....and thats the only one that will refill the bowl properly.....fluidmaster will not do it. Ok I do like the filter that Korky uses to catch debris and its removeable and cleanable. They do make repair seals to repair them so they are repairable.Korkys are harder to replace the repair seal,but its no big deal. Korkys cost about 9-12 bucks here and I can get the Fluidmaster 400 for about 5 bucks. To each his own I guess. :thumbsup:. I wouldn't refuse to install the korky just prefer the F.M.


----------



## trick1

Before the 400-A's were available with a slower closing fill cycle, we changed over to the Quietfills to avoid water hammer callbacks. The older 400-A's were in essence a quick closing valve and it was a real pain to try and upsell hammer arrestors when "the old one was fine before you got here"I got used to them and use them exclusively. They are the same fill valves that are in the Toto G-max and Power Gravity series toilets.


----------



## TheMaster

trick1 said:


> Before the 400-A's were available with a slower closing fill cycle, we changed over to the Quietfills to avoid water hammer callbacks. The older 400-A's were in essence a quick closing valve and it was a real pain to try and upsell hammer arrestors when "the old one was fine before you got here"I got used to them and use them exclusively. They are the same fill valves that are in the Toto G-max and Power Gravity series toilets.


 The totos with the big flapper take the blue top korky....the white top ballcock will not work proper!


----------



## Ron

LAVELLE ACQUIRES HUNTER PLUMBING PRODUCTS

There you go these are the hunter fill valves, Korky took them over in 2000, unless they redesigned them you won't find me using them.


----------



## UnclogNH

Tankless said:


> I started using korky's a few months ago. A bit quiter and faster fills. Internal float - made in USA - same price.....I like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://korky.com/FillValve528.html


Already replaced a few of these Korky ones. 
Never had a call back on any fluidmaster 400A's. But that American Mexican standard looks like cheap crap


----------



## trick1

TheMaster said:


> The totos with the big flapper take the blue top korky....the white top ballcock will not work proper!


I think you're right. I believe the OEM fill valves from Toto don't have a refill tube


----------



## GREENPLUM

ive had to replace several TOTO G-Max flappers recently, I guess they had a "bad" batch


----------



## Redwood

trick1 said:


> I think you're right. I believe the OEM fill valves from Toto don't have a refill tube


No they do have the refill tube...
But the refill rate is different than the white capped ones...


----------



## Cal

I use the F.M. 425B ( think that's the number ?)

Has a brass shank . That is were we have seemed to have trouble ,,,,right were the 400's plastic shank protruded through the tank they (sometimes ) shear off or crack .

Brass shank ,, NO PROB !! Homeowner's like 'em too ,,,,sense of more secure materials


----------



## Protech

I only use the brass shank model for high end customers. They cost 2.5 times more than the standard 400a valve and the only difference is the brass shank and a little baffle in the inlet. I’d be willing to use them exclusively if they were only a few bucks more, but when you’re charging more than $5 more for a brass shank that's when I walk.

Here are some pics for those who are unfamiliar with the differences.


----------



## TheMaster

Some toilet manufacturers that use the standard fluidmaster 400 also have the rubber flow rate reducer in them like the brass one.


----------



## Cal

That disappoints me that you say " Only for my Hi end customers " . 

Don't mean any dis respect but ,,,, shouldn't we give our best to ALL our customers ? So you add $ 10 to the flat rate ,,,, You know it means better quality .

my .02


----------



## Protech

I've been having trouble just selling a standard rebuild lately. I'm all about building value but this economy is influencing people to go cheap.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

I get the pro 45s without the brass shank. At least i can show them that this one says pro on the box!!!


----------



## Cal

Protech said:


> I've been having trouble just selling a standard rebuild lately. I'm all about building value but this economy is influencing people to go cheap.


 Understood !! Well put .


----------

